# Stonehenge!



## K3nt (Sep 29, 2011)

Title says it all really.. 




Stonehenge! by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## motorhead (Oct 3, 2011)

Well done. I assume this is a recent image so that access to the stones is still permitted?

I live in Salisbury and have been planning to use the double-decker tourist bus with my OAP's bus pass to visit the stones when my current health issue is sorted out (7 months and the specialists are no nearer knowing what the solution is) and I can get back to something approaching a normal life. I'd just assumed that the powers that be had prevented everyone getting close access to Stonehenge.

I've got a cheat shot made up from a normal shot of the stones which I took many years ago, converted into a sillouette and superimposed onto a completely seperate shot of a glorious red sky sunset. It looks very impressive and I generally keep my mouth shut about its falsification in public!


----------



## K3nt (Oct 4, 2011)

Actually you are not allowed within 30 feet of the stones anymore. At first I was a little disappointed, but people made room for me when I set up my tripod and stuff.


----------



## K3nt (Oct 6, 2011)

Just finished playing around with another take on the 'Henge. What do you think? I kind of like it. 




Mystical Dreams by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------

